
Top Social Media Sites of 2008 (Facebook Still Rising) - makimaki
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/31/top-social-media-sites-of-2008-facebook-still-rising/
======
foulmouthboy
I know there's a fine line differentiating "social media" sites from
everything else, but if a list like this is going to compare Flickr, Facebook
and Blogger.com as if they're in a single category, then I don't see why sites
like YouTube or Digg aren't included as well.

------
mattmaroon
Odd that Myspace doesn't start until a few months in. What's up with that?

Also I'd love to see the U.S. (aka monetizable) chart.

